# mit 7-zip in teile packen



## nintendo-maniac (22. September 2005)

hallo, 

ich möchte auf meiner seite ein paar tools die ich sehr gerne mag zum download anbieten, das problem ist nur, das ich dateien hochladen kann, die maximal 1,1 mb groß sind. also möchte ich die die tools mit dem program 7-zip in mehrere 1111KB große teile packen, allerdings sind die dateien immer beschädigt, wenn ich ins 7z format wandeln will.
was mache ich falsch??? nutze momentan die version 4.27 Beta. ist meine erste version. bin mit dem programm sonst zu fireden, bis auf diese eine sache.
wenn mir schon mal dabei sind, wäre ein link zu einer seite gut, wo man die unterschiede der jeweiligen formate und einstellungsmöglichkeiten erklärt bekommt

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Goddess (22. September 2005)

Das geht ganz einfach im 7z File Manager. Wähl dort die Dateien aus die Du im Archiv haben willst, klick auf Add to Archive, und gib bei Split to Volumes, bytes eine passende Grösse ein. Allerdings musst Du damit rechnen, zum Beispiel wenn du eine Datei hast die 7 MB gross ist, das Du bei einer Split Size von 900 bytes ein paartausend Dateien hast die Du hochladen musst. Und das kann zur Qual werden ohne Vorhandenen FTP Zugang.


----------



## nintendo-maniac (22. September 2005)

Goddess am 22.09.2005 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht ganz einfach im 7z File Manager. Wähl dort die Dateien aus die Du im Archiv haben willst, klick auf Add to Archive, und gib bei Split to Volumes, bytes eine passende Grösse ein. Allerdings musst Du damit rechnen, zum Beispiel wenn du eine Datei hast die 7 MB gross ist, das Du bei einer Split Size von 900 bytes ein paarhundert Dateien hast die Du hochladen musst. Und das kann zur Qual werden ohne Vorhandenen FTP Zugang.



soweit habe ichs jetzt, allerdings sind die einzelteile alle zusammen so groß wie die originaldatei. komprimiert das programm denn nicht auch wenn es teilt???


----------



## Goddess (22. September 2005)

nintendo-maniac am 22.09.2005 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> soweit habe ichs jetzt, allerdings sind die einzelteile alle zusammen so groß wie die originaldatei. komprimiert das programm denn nicht auch wenn es teilt???



Zusammen genommen sind die Einzelteile Logischerweise so gross wie die Ausgangs Datei. Ich verstehe daher Dein Problem nicht so ganz, erklär mal etwas genauer bitte. Zieh Dir auch Probeweise mal die Final von 7zip


----------



## nintendo-maniac (22. September 2005)

Zusammen genommen sind die Einzelteile Logischerweise so gross wie die Ausgangs Datei. Ich verstehe daher Dein Problem nicht so ganz, erklär mal etwas genauer bitte. Zieh Dir Probeweise mal die Final von 7zip [/quote]

7-zip ist ja ein packer, deswegen denke ich mir, das er die tools erst packt und dann teilt. allerdings sind diese genauso goß wie das original.


----------



## Goddess (22. September 2005)

nintendo-maniac am 22.09.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> 7-zip ist ja ein packer, deswegen denke ich mir, das er die tools erst packt und dann teilt. allerdings sind diese genauso goß wie das original.



Nein, das Programm arbeitet ein klein wenig Anders. Du hast die Wahl eine Datei entweder zu packen, womit es dann in den meisten Fällen die gleiche grösse wie die Original Datei hat, oder Du lässt eine Datei splitten in kleine Einzelteile. Folgendes habe ich bei einer MP3 Datei, Grösse 7 MB Eingestellt.

Archive format: 7z
Compression level: Utlra
Compression method: LZMA
Dictionary size: 32 KB
Word size: 65

Create solid archive
Multi-threading

Split to volumes, bytes: 1024

Das Ergebniss waren ein paartausend 1 kb files. Das wäre eine Möglichkeit die Datei Grösse klein zu halten um sie hochladen zu können. Die Andere wäre ein konventionelles Archiv zu erstellen, und das dann mit Hilfe des 7z File Managers noch nachträglich in kleine Handliche Einzelteile zu zerlegen.


----------

